

Ask HN: What are your favorite talks/videos? - akshaye

..related to technology, of course.
======
ardell
I love DHH's talk from Startup School "The Secret to Making Money Online".
Seems like his "charge people to use your service" become a lot more relevant
since the recession hit.

[http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/97862/DHH_Talk__Startup_School...](http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/97862/DHH_Talk__Startup_School_2008)

Frankly I often mentally reference PG's startup school talk: solving a problem
for people whose hair is on fire. People who have a big problem that need any
solution urgently.

[http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/98110/Paul_Graham_Partner_Y_Co...](http://www.justin.tv/hackertv/98110/Paul_Graham_Partner_Y_Combinator_Founde)

And of course, both of Hans Rosling's talks on global poverty trends from TED.
The technology behind his presentations is fascinating, but the historical
context he adds as a speaker pushes these two videos over the top for me.

<http://www.ted.com/index.php/speakers/hans_rosling.html>

------
shuleatt
We've been working to assemble lots of great talks and videos both from
entrepreneurs and investors on StartupTweet. We're working on a prettier
interface as well...

<http://startuptweet.com>

------
bemmu
Luis von Ahn - Human Computation

<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8246463980976635143>

